# How Soon Can I Get Gilber Groomed?



## MerryMaeFlower (May 26, 2012)

Gilbert's hair is shockingly long for only being 10.5 weeks old. I've already had to give him a bath twice because his hair (especially on his belly) gets stinky from just every day puppy stuff. And the fact that he's so low to the ground doesn't help I'm sure.  Anyway, I was wondering at what age a dog could be taken to the groomers. I've had many long haired dogs, but none had such long hair this early. 

Gilbert's hair is so soft and incredibly fuzzy it's like having a feather duster for a pet. The good news is he's keeping the floors clean! The bad news is he gets stinky pretty quickly. LOL


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

MerryMaeFlower said:


> Gilbert's hair is shockingly long for only being 10.5 weeks old. I've already had to give him a bath twice because his hair (especially on his belly) gets stinky from just every day puppy stuff. And the fact that he's so low to the ground doesn't help I'm sure.  Anyway, I was wondering at what age a dog could be taken to the groomers. I've had many long haired dogs, but none had such long hair this early.
> 
> Gilbert's hair is so soft and incredibly fuzzy it's like having a feather duster for a pet. The good news is he's keeping the floors clean! The bad news is he gets stinky pretty quickly. LOL


As soon as he's had all his shots the groomers should be willing to take him. In the mean time, though, you can get a set of quiet, cordless trimmers (some people use bikini trimmers, I use battery powered whisker trimmers for horses, which are about $20 at the local tack shop) to tidy up his belly and inner thighs keep him from peeing on himself. I never had a problem with Kodi hitting himself with pee, but I know it is a problem for a lot of people with little boys and some little girls too!


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

One of the funniest avatars ever!


----------



## MerryMaeFlower (May 26, 2012)

krandall said:


> As soon as he's had all his shots the groomers should be willing to take him. In the mean time, though, you can get a set of quiet, cordless trimmers (some people use bikini trimmers, I use battery powered whisker trimmers for horses, which are about $20 at the local tack shop) to tidy up his belly and inner thighs keep him from peeing on himself. I never had a problem with Kodi hitting himself with pee, but I know it is a problem for a lot of people with little boys and some little girls too!


Ah, thank you for this tip! I will get my hands on some whisker trimmers.


----------



## MerryMaeFlower (May 26, 2012)

Tom King said:


> One of the funniest avatars ever!


Haha, thank you!


----------

